# how to house and keep locusts



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

|How to house locusts.

1. Buy a storage container £1.99.
2. Drill some small holes for ventilation free.
3. Glue a small container inside to put food in (easier for cleaning) £0.50.
4. Put some bran in the bottom £1.00.
5. Put a egg carton or toilet roll tube in for them to hide in free. 

Total price=£3.49


----------

